# Duck head mounts



## Flaustin1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Ive seen em hangin from rearview mirrors before and want to do a couple this year. I cant find a kit for it online.  Anybody ever done one?

I guess I could just order the head and neck piece from a taxi supply co.  

I think they look cool and are a good alternative to expensive mounts.


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 6, 2015)

They make good bottle stops too for your aldult beverages


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 6, 2015)

Just boil it, bleach it in mild solution, paint bill!


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2015)

I killed a shoveler this weekend. I'm planning on doing a euro mount on it.


----------



## eidson (Jan 6, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Ive seen em hangin from rearview mirrors before and want to do a couple this year. I cant find a kit for it online.  Anybody ever done one?
> 
> I guess I could just order the head and neck piece from a taxi supply co.
> 
> Shoot me a pm I got some stuff you can do it with for free.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 6, 2015)

This may qualify for the "that guy" thread.......


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 6, 2015)

I aint never seen such a thing


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 6, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> This may qualify for the "that guy" thread.......



We thik alike


----------



## bowtechrulez (Jan 6, 2015)

Don't know how it will do but I do my deer euros with borax and water low simmer


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 6, 2015)

Good lord.


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 7, 2015)

As Jim Thompson would say.....sweet baby Jesus


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## welderguy (Jan 7, 2015)

I can see this becoming the new fad real quick especially with the younger hunters.We'll start seeing little duck skulls hanging from all the rearview mirrors.Its not about how many stickers you have now, its how many duck skulls you have.bwaahaaha...bwaahaahaaaa.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 7, 2015)

This came to mind.
Luk 23:34  Then said Jesus, Father, forgive them; for they know not what they do.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Jan 7, 2015)

welderguy said:


> I can see this becoming the new fad real quick especially with the younger hunters.We'll start seeing little duck skulls hanging from all the rearview mirrors.Its not about how many stickers you have now, its how many duck skulls you have.bwaahaaha...bwaahaahaaaa.



All need is bag of monkey dust and sum chicken bones wits it!


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 7, 2015)

Would have to go for wing shots so not to mess up the skull.


----------



## HuntFishLive (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## HuntFishLive (Jan 7, 2015)

Let the criticism begin.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Don't bother me one bit.  Bring it on. Im not talking about a euro mount.  Im talking about a skin mounted head.  Talk all the smack yall want.  Im a big boy I can handle it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 7, 2015)

HuntFishLive said:


> View attachment 820843



No criticism from me.  I think that's pretty cool.  If that makes me "that guy" then I'm that guy.


----------



## mattech (Jan 7, 2015)

Would of been a good 'un next year.


----------



## humdandy (Jan 7, 2015)

I bet you can get it camoclad.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Whats the difference between mounting a whole bird and a head.  I get a reminder of the hunt and a fine meal.  I like remembering good hunts and I love some good food so its a win win.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 7, 2015)

ok so i googled the whole duck scull thing. didnt realize there was a market for it. but there is. some of the stuff looks good. but its not my thing. they actualy make jewlery (necklaces pendands) out of duck sculls.......Who knew?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 7, 2015)

what about on top of the antenna of my truck? it would be easy to spot with woodrow spiked up there right? murica


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Jan 7, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> what about on top of the antenna of my truck? it would be easy to spot with woodrow spiked up there right? murica



Or better yet, how about the front of the hood, Cadillac emblem style


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 7, 2015)

NOT LOOKING FOR A EURO.  Anybody can do that.  re read the post.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 7, 2015)

Poo face in a design and a lawn dart head.  In all seriousness, I have a cupped mallard that Dana Stanford mounted hanging from my rear view.  It looks awesome.  Doesn't impair my vision at all. And I always display my kills for folks to see.  Here's me at West Point.


----------



## T Tolbert (Jan 8, 2015)

Y'all wanting a head hanging are rookies ! You're not a real ducker unless you have a full greenwing swinging from the rear view. 

I think I started a new fad up here in north ga. I've had one for some time, saw 2 more yesterday. 

No lawn dart heads for me


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Jan 8, 2015)

Got to thinking about it a little. Freeze dry the head instead of traditional mount cheaper and easier


----------



## T Tolbert (Jan 8, 2015)

Yea but heads ain't as cool as whole ducks


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't even want to hang the head from my review.  Just where I got the idea from.  Yall folks don't read to well.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 9, 2015)

*huh*



Flaustin1 said:


> I don't even want to hang the head from my review.  Just where I got the idea from.  Yall folks don't read to well.




You want two coot heads in the rearview?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 9, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> I don't even want to hang the head from my review.  Just where I got the idea from.  Yall folks don't read to well.



Reading?  What about spelling too well?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2015)

What a duck head.


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 9, 2015)

What's the difference between a duck head hanging verse a string of turkey spurs hanging from the rear view.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> What's the difference between a duck head hanging verse a string of turkey spurs hanging from the rear view.



The difference is we are duck hunters
You want turkey get a butter ball
You want fish go to the fish market

Next we will have painted faces duck bones on our calls. We will look like witch doctor casting spells.


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 9, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> The difference is we are duck hunters
> You want turkey get a butter ball
> You want fish go to the fish market
> 
> Next we will have painted faces duck bones on our calls. We will look like witch doctor casting spells.



If you want duck go to the market and get one they taste much better than wild birds. What's your point?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 9, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Reading?  What about spelling too well?



Well played sir.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> If you want duck go to the market and get one they taste much better than wild birds. What's your point?



Yea I don't get it either.  Ok to mount a whole duck and waste the meat but not ok to eat the meat and mount the head to make something out of.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 9, 2015)

Now i have to take the duck bones off my key chain hanging right next to the rabbit foot.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 9, 2015)

There is a guy riding arround augusta with a string of different duck feet hanging from his rear view.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 9, 2015)

Learn something new everyday. Never heard of such a thing


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 9, 2015)

And you guys thought my posts were crazy......... 

I would like a duck and goose skull to go with the other bird skulls I've collected just haven't found them ....yet.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 9, 2015)

And I thought I had heard it all.
Freeze dry is the answer! You can actually buy the small machines now. It takes a while inside the machine. Used to be like 6 months to complete a turkey head for a full body mount.


----------



## mattech (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't understand why folks get so worked up with what people do with their own money.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yea no kiddin.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 9, 2015)

I just talked to JB about this and we gona do some shoulder mounts with a swivel suction cup mount to put on the inside of your truck........


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Jan 9, 2015)

Duck hunters are so worried about other duck hunters. Bunch of High Schoolers... Do what you want bud.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 9, 2015)

So just cause you say you don't like or think the idea is dumb makes it okay to bash other for it. That's the only down fall to this forum.. And it's getting old real quick.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 9, 2015)

"woody" the bobble head


----------



## T Tolbert (Jan 9, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> So just cause you say you don't like or think the idea is dumb makes it okay to bash other for it. That's the only down fall to this forum.. And it's getting old real quick.



Well by


----------



## HuntFishLive (Jan 9, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> So just cause you say you don't like or think the idea is dumb makes it okay to bash other for it. That's the only down fall to this forum.. And it's getting old real quick.



I'm glad I'm not the only one. The ones who bash people's post and ideas are the one who have nothing better to do than sit at home and make fun of other people on this forum. I guess they are the real duck hunters?


----------



## welderguy (Jan 9, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> So just cause you say you don't like or think the idea is dumb makes it okay to bash other for it. That's the only down fall to this forum.. And it's getting old real quick.



I know.I hate it when I get bashed.It makes me feel so sad inside.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 9, 2015)

I really don't care either way, but if you're gonna do it then a wood duck would look the best


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 9, 2015)

personally, I'd rather see a duck head hanging from a rearview than this "truckcensored" crap


----------



## Josh0031 (Jan 9, 2015)

GADawg08 said:


> personally, I'd rather see a duck head hanging from a rearview than this "trucknutz" crap



Make a duck butt ball cover


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 9, 2015)

welderguy said:


> I know.I hate it when I get bashed.It makes me feel so sad inside.



I don't care, make fun of me. But I can't stand people that think they are better then everyone else.


----------



## PoundTown (Jan 9, 2015)

Did anyone suggest doing a hooded merganser drake head pedestal mount so you can stick your business cards in his mohawk?  

Heck use his bill as a letter opener while he's on your desk at King and Spalding.  

We live together, we die together. Woody's forum members for life.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 9, 2015)

T Tolbert said:


> Well by



Bye*


----------



## PoundTown (Jan 9, 2015)

oh wow there's a serious picture of a merganser head on a rear view mirror.  




What a great thread!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 9, 2015)

*thicker skin*

While I really like that this forum is moderated, you do need somewhat thick skin to entertain on a forum. Understand that not all jokes are directed as a personal attack. Its all fun 85% of the time. And its the internet. Let the other 15% roll off. I cooked a merg and posted it. Expect criticism. Its the internet with people you do not know. Dont get offended. Social media really gets people offended way too easily these days. I happily unfacebooked 2 months ago. That stuff got like reality tv and I wasnt even involved. Crack away what ever I post. I might mount a coot on my hood just cause now. 

Who actually hunted today? How did it go? Im keeping my duck bones. Murica


----------



## mattech (Jan 9, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> While I really like that this forum is moderated, you do need somewhat thick skin to entertain on a forum. Understand that not all jokes are directed as a personal attack. Its all fun 85% of the time. And its the internet. Let the other 15% roll off. I cooked a merg and posted it. Expect criticism. Its the internet with people you do not know. Dont get offended. Social media really gets people offended way too easily these days. I happily unfacebooked 2 months ago. That stuff got like reality tv and I wasnt even involved. Crack away what ever I post. I might mount a coot on my hood just cause now.
> 
> Who actually hunted today? How did it go? Im keeping my duck bones. Murica



very true


murica


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 9, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> While I really like that this forum is moderated, you do need somewhat thick skin to entertain on a forum. Understand that not all jokes are directed as a personal attack. Its all fun 85% of the time. And its the internet. Let the other 15% roll off. I cooked a merg and posted it. Expect criticism. Its the internet with people you do not know. Dont get offended. Social media really gets people offended way too easily these days. I happily unfacebooked 2 months ago. That stuff got like reality tv and I wasnt even involved. Crack away what ever I post. I might mount a coot on my hood just cause now.
> 
> Who actually hunted today? How did it go? Im keeping my duck bones. Murica



Thank God.  Someone on this forum who gets it.  Kudos to you, sir.  (And eat more lawn dart).


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Thank God.  Someone on this forum who gets it.  Kudos to you, sir.  (And eat more lawn dart).


Yep and he has hunted with me.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2015)

Now folks I want you guys to push back from the keyboard and take a deep breath before you post in this thread. Otherwise you will not like what I am going to send you with a PM attached to it, _*YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED*_!


----------



## T Tolbert (Jan 9, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> I don't care, make fun of me. But I can't stand people that think they are better then everyone else.




Ha ! You didn't really mean it!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 10, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Yep and he has hunted with me.



I'm gonna be on river street next sat-mon.  You gonna take me hunting?  Pick me up in the boat in front of Bayou Cafe


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 10, 2015)

I aint offended or anything like that.  I was just lookin for some info.  Im gonna do it either way.  I will post a pick of it when im done with it and its sitting on top of a stopper in a Knob Creek bottle.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 10, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> I'm gonna be on river street next sat-mon.  You gonna take me hunting?  Pick me up in the boat in front of Bayou Cafe


Got a spot for you on Sunday .


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 10, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Got a spot for you on Sunday .


Shot me a Pm if you want to hunt.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 10, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Shot me a Pm if you want to hunt.



Will do.  Thanks..


----------



## crow (Jan 10, 2015)

To the young men who started this thread...This is America; you have the right to do whatever you want as long as it doesn't infringe on the rights of others.  That being said...this season marks 50 years of chasing ducks for me.  I've been around it awhile and I've had my successes and I've crapped out.  I've been fortunate to hunt in the footsteps of the greats of the sport in AR, TN, LA, and my home state of MS.  I've lived in GA for over 35 years but always returned home to hunt each year.  As well, I've introduced my fair share of youngun's to the sport.  I've said all that just to let you know I don't come to this conversation without knowing whereof I speak.  I now ask of you...for the love of all that is sacred in the sport,  don't buy into this junk where you have to show everybody what a great hunter you are by putting stickers all over you truck, bragging about what cool stuff you have, and judging the success of a hunt by how many people see how good you are.  I promise you, anyone who knows anything about duck hunting will know exactly the opposite of you if you go hanging duck heads off your rearview.  In fact, they will think that you are a jackleg, topwater, kneebootin' amateur!  You also hurt the sport, as well.  It does matter what the general public thinks of us as a collective, too.  Don't make them think it is all about the show.  Rather than spend your money on these trinkets, buy a few books about the heritage of the sport.  Buy a few woodduck boxes and keep them up over the years and know you helped the sport.  I promise, 50 years from now, if you love the sport enough to learn it, stick with it and respect it for that long, you will look back and think a whole lot more of those decisions.  In short, please start thinking long-term about this sport and act more on what is good for the sport and not just what pleases you right now.  Yeah, I'm an old CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored, but I'm an old CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored who knows which end of the duck call to blow.  I promise you one thing, I would be absolutely embarrassed to ride around with duck heads swinging from my mirror.  Make the right decision...who knows, I might need someone to pick up my decoys and shoot a duck or two back at my club in MS.  It would not be the first time I've taken someone from the forum with me.  Thanks for letting me ramble on.

crow


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Man, thanks for the words of wisdom but im not new to the sport.  Ive been hunting ducks for 15 years now.  Not nearly as long as some but plenty long enough.  

If you will read the comments above, you will see that I don't want to hang one from my rearview, its just where I got the idea from.  

If you see my truck, youd also understand I don't try to draw attention to myself with stickers, flashy wheels, pretty paint or anything else.  Plain jane 4x4 ford ranger.


I don't own drake gear nor do I wear my waders around town when im done hunting.  I don't constantly walk around with my calls on my neck and I don't have a half dozen of them on my lanyard.

I too have hunted MO, AR, LA, and SC for ducks.  I also do my part for the conservation of the sport.  I a member of DU and have donated my time.  Ive put up wood duck boxes and restored habitat that had been damaged.

Yea im young but Im in my 15th season.  Everybody else would get up and head to the deerstand and I would take off to the swamp or river.  Its something that's in my blood.  

I don't know everything about duck hunting and never will.  I learn new stuff every time I hit the water.  

Just because some one is young dosnt make them a novice, newby or topwater.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Man for some reason, Crows last post just burns me up.  I was good up to this point.  Cant stand when people just assume things.


----------



## welderguy (Jan 11, 2015)

Flaustin, you're alright in my book.I don't care what you do with your ducks.They are yours.You earned them and it's still a free country.You can make duckhead ear rings and wear them for all I care.It wouldn't change my feelings for you one bit.There was once a time when I didn't much care for you, I'll just be honest, but alot changed since then.Now you're one of my favorites on here.I like reading your posts.I can tell you are passionate about EVERY aspect of duck hunting,even down to trying to remember each and every hunt.Duck hunters are a dime a dozen these days, but true, passionate, sportsmen duck hunters are few.Don't let anyone persuade you otherwise. You're alright man!


----------



## crow (Jan 11, 2015)

Flaustin, I did, indeed, not get that you wanted to use it, more or less, like a mount.  I apologize.

Now, I do have some of the early Drake stuff.  It was good stuff before it became the go-to fraternity fad...and I was in a fraternity, too.  I promise I have done my share of stupid stuff as I learned, and I did not intend for my post to come over as it did.  I don't blame you for being a bit hot at me.  Again, I am sorry I did that the way I did.  And thank you for doing your part for the sport.  Keep it up, and good luck for the rest of the season.  I'm heading to the delta on Wednesday for the rest of the month.  Stay safe.

crow


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 11, 2015)

*koomby ya*

And there ya have it. Im hangin the duck heads back up 

Times a changin. keep the preservation goin and it dont matter the new trends. Now, Im startin a new trailer brand with my face in it. Whos  with me?


----------

